# I am sick of nosy neighbors and state people



## mini horse mania (Jan 26, 2012)

Well,woke up this morning to see a suv parked in the road snapping pictures of my lazy foal,i am sure the state will be out today to investigate a"dead horse claim",,she sleeps sprawled out for hours.lol

Quick story..maggie was an old arabian mare that I grew up with,when my aunt sold her,she was in her 20s,her name was sugar at this time,hard keeper,

Fast forward 15 years whwn I met my now husband,he had bought sugar when he was 16 as his first horse,from a local horse auction,named her maggie,he loved that horse,she taught him to ride,to fall off,and was there for him over 10 years,i recognized her on site back in 2003.it had been an on going battle with her weight,she was close to 40 years old,and thin as a rail,but happy,she would trot every now and then and flag her tail,just as proud as youngun!! We tried it all, the state was called several times about her,by neighbors who saw her,the vet came out several times,and finaly deemed her in kidney failure and brain cancer.....gave her 6 months to live before she would be in pain...well,the state made a visit the next day,and told us to either shoot her and put,todays paper on her and take a picture,or be charged with animal neglect.my husband cried like a baby when he led her to the woods,he held her by the lead as he did what was told of us,,,,they NEVER asked for that picture,nor came out to see if she was still there...

Before I moved,i had two horses taken because a tresspasser said they appeared foundered, and their halters were too tight,growing into their nose,,,well,gotem back a week later "poor" and lice infested,vet checked to be fine and #1 shape,when confiscated,they were fuzzy which made the halters look tight. All over a nosy neighbor.now I have to go to court for animal abuse,i hope the vet,wil vouch nothing was wrong,she was even threatned her job by the tresspasser if she testified for me.i dont understamd how they can take,your animals on someones word...

We live in a bad neighborhood,we are in the midst of a brick housing development,,toward the end.our singlewide is way off the road,but,u can hear the donkey,the roosters,etc.we are zoned agriculture,they are zoned residential,all around us are older "colored" (not trying to be racist,here) folks and teenagers and grandkids that love to throw things,tresspass to look at the animals.

Well,im sick of the state coming out about loud roosters,sleeping horses,donkeys, not cared for animals,when they are all fine!!!!they are butterballs with nice shelters,clean water,round bales of hay.i mean,we bougt 25 acres here,i even quit my job to stay home with my animals...isnt this harraassment or something?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel your pain, but you can't claim harresment, even if it feels like it. 27 years ago we lived in a county that was zoned agriculture but started to build up with housing developments, the farmers selling out were getting more money for their land then they had ever seen in their life time. The lady that bought two acres next to our farm called animal control and said our horses had dirty water and were skinny. Well animal control came out and inspected, and then just laughed, all had clean water, were fat and sassy, and I even gave them my vets name and number for reference. Since she didn't get satisfaction from that she call the police and said the horses were causing her allergies to act up. Again the same reaction. Needless to say since land prices were good at that time we sold and bought property futher out in the boonies. Now we do have neighbors now since the acreage next to us as been sold as a housing development, as has the farm across the way, but we were here first and all buyers know there is a working farm here as is the cattle farm further down the road. The county here changed the laws concerning poultry, after a flu outbreak and now in order to keep chickens or ducks, which we used to have, they must be contained in a coop and enclosed yard, no free ranging. So we let them die off, not to be replaced, I couldn't see paying a fine for each one that was free ranging. Plus the city folks that move down here don't have a clue, they put out poison to kill mice and possum and in turn kill the eagles and hawks, they ride dirt bikes on property that doesn't belong to them even in the mud and don't care, they also think they can let their dogs run free to chase lifestock. The neighbors horses got loose and one of them had them pick up a pile of manure cause he thought it would hurt his yard, even though his house is built on a former horse pasture!


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 26, 2012)

Went outside while ago,and saw the neihbors dog ripping one of my pet mini rex bunnies to shreds,,,,neighbor denies iys their dog...well now its in their fenced in yard....great,here we go...


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! Im so sorry! This is why I LOVE not having neighbors. Im so sorry you are going threw all this crap. Karma is a B***H! They will get whats coming to them one day


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a neighbor who hates us too! We are WHITE TRASH!!! So what! Im proud to be a white trash hill billy redneck who LIVES IN THE COUNTRY!!!

He cant stand that we have a wrecker and farm animals on our beautiful 12 acres. He thinks we trustpass on his property all the time and posted signs up and down the property line. Funny thing is, a creek is the property line so I have never crossed the creek... BUT he has been here several times complaining and threating us in *our* garage. And I have seen his dog come over and snoop through the barn and eat horse poop and check out the chickens. The dog dosnt hurt anything so its no big deal, he's a good ole blk lab dog having fun waundering and investagating. BUT I never complain about that! My hubby cut all the trees down between us and him just so he can get a better view and smell of our farm! LOL.

He came over this past summer and said that he moved to the country for the peace and quite, not to listen to my roosters and horses, and us calling for our dog when she's out on her potty breaks. I even helped out by throwing some fuel on the fire and put the breeding stallions pastures right where he can view the horse porn every spring! LOL! HAHAHAHA!






Personally I think we are pretty quite around here as he always has his chain saw running. And he even complains about our neighbore cause his sons ( under 14 yrs old) has dirt bikes and plays on them after school.

He came here once to inform us about how its the country and he needs it quiter, I told him to move to Alaska or Canada then... Otherwise what do you expect from the country then farm animals and children having fun...

Whatever he dose on his own property if its loud and annoying or quite, it is his property and non of our buissness, we dont ever complain about him so y dose he need to about us... Even his wife is sick of him making mountains out of ant hills....


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 27, 2012)

At least im not the only one!!we have A rollback,and about 6 other cars in the yard...everyone around us has nice carports one or two animals,heck,we have a farm..deal with it.no our singlewide aint underpimmed yet yes our yard is a mudhole,,,,we moved onto wooded land,recently cleared,we are working on it as money allows,but gosh,dony stop in the road and stare at my yard,or my animals,or call me white trash...its paid for,land and all,they might not appreciate it but I do.we are the only white family on this road,and we catch it.from the bad neighbors..ooow,your pigs stink,sell me that corvette,i knows youz needs da money,whys yall got dem ponies..im sick of it,i am tempted to put up a privacy fence all around us


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 28, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> I told him to move to Alaska or Canada then...


Good grief!! Don't send us your difficult neighbours, we have enough of that type here already.








Sorry you are having trouble but I have to say, it makes no difference where you go there is always someone who is going to be a problem. We live on 236 acres with no neighbours closer than 1/2 mile and no one can see into our yard and still we have some problems occasionally. Mostly things like people who move from the city, get dogs and think they should be allowed to roam because they are in the country. We've had dog problems more than once, vandals destroying fences and sheds and setting my turkeys free and opening gates to release my horses/cows. Its very very annoying but I'm not moving(unless it suits _me_) so they will all just have to learn the rules of life in the country.


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 28, 2012)

As soon as we moved here,someone let out all of our rabbits,and turned the donkey in,with one of our mares,i am hoping she was already bred to our old stallion,if not,i will have a baby mule....crap...i just wish neighbors could understand everyone lives different,our animals are my livelyhood.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 28, 2012)

I think I'd pull all the animals closer to the house and only let them in the further areas when I was out with them, before someone gets some stupid dangerous idea in their head. Then they'd have to really tresspass to see the animals and mess with them.

Then if I still had problems with people coming closer to the house, I'd buy those warning sensors (that alarm you when someone is coming up your driveway), and those cameras that snap on moving objects, and I'd set them up around the yard. That way you get these people on film incase you have to involve the authorities.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree...karma.


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well this is something we struggled with for four years and I finally decided I was done and we moved ! We now have our house and barn far off the road on a very private property and I have to say its soooo much better

I got so tired of the county coming out and check on false claims of neglect and barking dogs. We were zoned agriculture and both our neighbors were NOT animal people...


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 29, 2012)

Problems really cannot always be blamed on city people, moving to the country or outlying areas.

Years ago, I moved from S. California to our farm in Oregon. We had 26 acres in the mountains. Neighbours were sparse. I fenced parts of our property because I had horses, goats, dogs and geese. We owned both sides of a stream. My geese loved the stream which was of course, not fenced. I soon discovered neighbouring dogs roaming the property and chasing my geese. Complaining to the owners, did no good. They called me 'a city girl' and said their animals should be able to roam. These were ranch owners of many generations. City girl or not, my horses did not die from lack of worming, yet they allowed theirs to. They shot blue herons and walking along the banks of my stream, far into the forest, I discovered many were still setting traps. When I brought it to the attention of locals, I was told to 'keep quiet'.I used to think country people really looked after the land and wildlife, but found it not to be so in many cases. They hated me for fencing my property, or at least part of it. The seemed to think that because Oregon is a free range state, all their animals should be able to roam my property and chase my animals. What I discovered going on in Oregon, really surprised me.

One of my neighbours, with whom I became friends, laughed when I had the vet neuter one of my dogs. He did theirs on his kitchen table! These were very big ranchers, runing thousands of cattle. They had a fabulous Quarter Horse at the time, whom my daughter used to ride for them at roundup. I begged them to worm him but they refused. They said that I, as a 'city girl', would learn that by changing pastures, animals rid themselves of worms. That beautiful horse and another they owned, died. I knew the vet in town pretty well and suggested that I thought their horses were dying from worm infestation. He absolutely agreed and had apparently also suggested worming to them.

Lizzie


----------



## susanne (Jan 30, 2012)

You beat me to it, Lizzie! It's certainly NOT always the city people.

When we lived smack dab in the middle of Portland, Oregon, nobody complained about our horses -- the neighbors considered them an asset to the community.

When we moved out of town to a fairly remote area, we got chickens, including an "accidental" rooster. One of our supposedly country neighbors stuck nasty notes in our mailbox, saying we were rude for keeping a rooster and "praying" he would die or be killed.

mini horse mania,

See if you can be proactive and ask your vet for his/her support. Get them to confirm that your horses are in good health, have regular vet care and are up-to-date on worming, vaccinations and hoofcare. If the neighbors sick the county on you, you'll have your ducks in a row.


----------

